# Speed Boat Rental



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Folks,

Does anyone know of a place i can rent a speedboat, possibly like a 22ft one just for 3 hours so we can go for a tour around the palm etc?

I see a lot of charters that come with captains but would prefer to go just me and my wife

Thanks for help

Craig


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot suggest anywhere but you might want to search for jet ski ripoff. 

There's a thriving business in Dubai in billing renters for damage to watercraft which never happened. You might want to think twice about hiring anything here.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

FlexRay said:


> Hey Folks, Does anyone know of a place i can rent a speedboat, possibly like a 22ft one just for 3 hours so we can go for a tour around the palm etc? I see a lot of charters that come with captains but would prefer to go just me and my wife Thanks for help Craig


No idea. You qualified?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Boats, you can't just go and hire, because people need to be licensed and insured for that.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> I cannot suggest anywhere but you might want to search for jet ski ripoff.
> 
> There's a thriving business in Dubai in billing renters for damage to watercraft which never happened. You might want to think twice about hiring anything here.


Yes, totally agree with this. Be exteremly carefull, or much better: avoid renting!


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi People!

It was a prosumption of mine that like many holiday destinations boats can be rented by the hour.

Vantage - I have no qualification, however have rented boats on 'holidays' where this was not a prerequisite

Thanks for your advice everyone


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

FlexRay said:


> Hi People! It was a prosumption of mine that like many holiday destinations boats can be rented by the hour. Vantage - I have no qualification, however have rented boats on 'holidays' where this was not a prerequisite Thanks for your advice everyone


Licenses required here.
(Thankfully)


----------



## Cocorico (Jan 6, 2014)

you have to have a dubai craft license to operate a boat. but even if you did have, rental places wouldn't rent a boat without a driver. back in 2008 i couldn't, i haven't been into dubai since. there maybe changes who knows....... i dealt with some place called "exclusive yachts" or something.. 4hrs with tip was like 1800 dirhams


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Groupon has a deal for a 45 foot yacht for 2 hours for AED 750 and it's private, I have been told.


----------

